# converter hcl and chlorine tablets



## 24kgold (Aug 24, 2012)

Instead of using hcl and adding bleach in leaching converters can I just add chlorine tablets to the hcl leach?


----------



## butcher (Aug 24, 2012)

Pool tablets or powders have been used with HCl to form chlorine in the chloride solution to leach gold from ore, although I would use bleach for other materials, it is cheap enough.


----------

